# Korean Throat Clearing Noise



## slowlikemolasses

What is the name of the throat clearing noise sometimes used by Korean speakers?


----------



## vientito

are you talking of 확?


----------



## Kross

slowlikemolasses said:


> What is the name of the throat clearing noise sometimes used by Korean speakers?


헛기침하다 is used to describe an action of someone clearing his/her throat. Koreans generally do with their mouth shut and covered by their hand. That is a good manner. It would be considered polite to say 죄송합니다 ‘sorry’ right after 헛기침. It can also be used to signal my existence to someone walking close toward you. For example, when you are in the bathroom and sense someone outside is walking to you or the bathroom, 헛기침 can be used to intentionally tell him/her that I am inside now.


----------

